# 25-40KHZ Test Tone to Generator to Shut up Neighbours Dog??



## Pudge (Feb 28, 2019)

Is there any software that can go above 20khz for sinewaves? 

I want to find the fight frequency to stop the dog barking by playing it when the dog barks. They literally leave their dog in the garden when they go out, and the little shit has a habit of barking until they come home and jumping over the fence into our garden. Gone beyond the point of reasoning with them to taking action into my own hands.


----------



## CT (Feb 28, 2019)

Keep trying to deal with the dumb people. Screw with them if you have to. Don't punish the dog.


----------



## Pudge (Feb 28, 2019)

miket said:


> Keep trying to deal with the dumb people. Screw with them if you have to. Don't punish the dog.



It's not pushing the dog it's training the dog. I want the dog to associate barking (when they have gone out) with playing a sound it doesn't like, same goes when it jumps over the fence. It'll learn to stop doing it, then I can stop playing the sound. I'm not evil, it's not like I'm going to blast 25khz at it for hours on end...

They really do not know how to train a dog, tried showing them but they're not interested. Just really lazy, selfish people. Can't teach them anything, but at least I can teach their dog something.


----------



## Greg (Feb 28, 2019)

Lol you're probably better off just playing with the dog when he jumps over... Nothing will work other than getting his energy out..


----------



## ratherbirds (Feb 28, 2019)

with FM8 one can go very far ... My spectrum display has reached its limits


----------



## chrisr (Feb 28, 2019)

There's nothing that you could achieve in the ultrasonic range that you couldn't achieve in the human audible range. Any sound of any frequency will be meaningless to a dog without context. The dog likely has psychological abandonment issues.... next time it jumps the fence make the effort to befriend it and perhaps eventually it will feel more comfortable. Good luck!


----------



## timprebble (Mar 1, 2019)

maybe buy some VERY LARGE DOG BARKS from sounddogs.com
crank up your monitors and show it who is alpha dog in the hood

(or record some of the owners telling their dog to shut up & replay that)


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 1, 2019)

i bought this a while back for my dog
https://www.chewy.com/sunbeam-sonic...Y8Lh2TY9Awypm4ZNkqfb3i6WxQWtz-BQaAvDqEALw_wcB

it freaked her out very bad so she was shaking constantly so i gave it away. 
she is small and it was placed around the house. so i dont know if it would help for outside large dog. 
but the idea of being triggered by barks helps.


----------



## bill5 (Mar 14, 2019)

Pudge said:


> Is there any software that can go above 20khz for sinewaves?
> 
> I want to find the fight frequency to stop the dog barking by playing it when the dog barks. They literally leave their dog in the garden when they go out, and the little shit has a habit of barking until they come home and jumping over the fence into our garden. Gone beyond the point of reasoning with them to taking action into my own hands.


Smash a window and rob their house. No one will hear it because of the dog.  And later you can go "no didn't hear anything...but then how could I with your dog barking its head off? I guess you should've trained it eh?" 

Sorry to hear this. I have the same problem but they do it while at home...so I've gotten to when it happens I set off my car alarm. Eventually they got the hint. Never a shortage of knuckle-dragging morons in the world, is there? Our pet ownership laws should be SO much stricter at all levels of govt, but anyway... 

I think there is some kind of spray (like in a spray can) that apparently is extremely unpleasant to dogs (made for this purpose) you could try squirting him with. Might get at a pet store. Doesn't hurt them but they hate it. Course that might just stop the "visits" not the barking. Perhaps call the cops? I assume they have disturbing the peace type laws where you are?


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 14, 2019)

Talk to the owners. Tell them it’s killing you. Maybe offer to take it on a walk. 

There was a dog near me that barked all day. I was about to talk to the neighbors but it suddenly stopped. I already have two dogs so I was fully prepared to part time dog sit just to get it to shut up.


----------



## Pudge (Mar 15, 2019)

Trouble is, unless they are willing to train it, I'll be continuing to spend the majority of my time with a dog that's not my dog. Which is time I should be spending making money. Who is going to reimburse me for my time? The owners? Certainly not. It's not the dogs fault it's the way it is. THEY need to train it and teach it the rules. Not neglect it and shut it out-side in all weather conditions, with no shelter or bed. It has no routine, it has no idea how to behave. 

Already talked to them a number of times and offered to help. I've even offered to buy the dog (so I can rehome it). I'd keep it myself, I've had dogs before but this one molts ALOT and would set my allergies off. The owners are really not that interested. They're very much the type of people who are fake and disingenuous. Fortunatly I found out they're renting a council propperty. So I'll be writing a letter to the council who will eventually take some action (probably not for another 6 months or so)


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 15, 2019)

That’s a frustrating situation. Hopefully, it’ll resolve sooner than later. 

Are you recording a lot? I can see that being a real problem. Even if you are mostly midi-based it can probably just destroy your concentration.


----------



## Pudge (Mar 15, 2019)

givemenoughrope said:


> That’s a frustrating situation. Hopefully, it’ll resolve sooner than later.
> 
> Are you recording a lot? I can see that being a real problem. Even if you are mostly midi-based it can probably just destroy your concentration.



That's the problem, my concentration is completely shot. It's become a niggling frustration, to the point I where I can't focus. I'm mainly mixing or working with MIDI (which is not so bad) but when I do need to record something (samples, guitar etc..) I'm having to do things like, use a shotgun mic so I don't pick up the barking. My worksapce is at the back of the house, pratically next to their lovely pooch.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 15, 2019)

Your speaker probably can’t reproduce much over 20k anyway.


----------



## barbie (Apr 10, 2019)

I have the same problem but they do it while at home...so I've gotten to when it happens I set off my car alarm. Eventually they got the hint.


----------



## KallumS (Apr 10, 2019)

Can you file a noise complaint?


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Apr 10, 2019)

I don’t know what your local regulations are, but where I live, loose pets are against the law. When I had a similar problem (involving a lot of crapping as well as barking), and after trying at length to reason with the dim, unpleasant neighbour, I simply called the dog warden, who took the critter off to the pound. After two or three times having to pay a $200 fee to get his dog back, the invasions stopped, thank goodness.


----------



## eph221 (Apr 12, 2019)

no one ever made a good decision out of fear. Bless your heart. The goal is do unto others as you would have them do unto you, but the lesson learned often is do unto others as they do unto you. I was always told to kill with kindness.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 12, 2019)

There's an iPhone app that works like that egg thing gsilbers linked above - it emits a high-pitched tone we don't hear when the dog barks.

But I don't like to abuse animals. The first thing I'd do is tell the dog no when it barks, in a firm voice. You'd be surprised at how just telling the dog to stop might be all it takes!

If that doesn't work, I'd use a penny can (a can full of pennies or nails). When the dog barks, shake it and shout "NO!" at the same time. But don't overuse it.

That's the owner's job, but they didn't train it, so it's up to you.

Dogs are a lot easier to deal with than some people.


----------



## Pudge (May 3, 2019)

So the dog broke free and chompped on someoens cat. Dog is now gone, Cats ok.


----------



## KallumS (May 3, 2019)

Pudge said:


> So the dog broke free and chompped on someoens cat. Dog is now gone, Cats ok.



Wow, poor cat.


----------



## Pudge (May 3, 2019)

KallumS said:


> Wow, poor cat.



Wasn't a very nice site seeing a cat ragged around in the dogs mouth. Poor cat had to have stitches. Apparently the dog had bitten a postman not long ago... long story short, the dog got taken away from them. I'm glad, poor thing needs a propper home and a propper pack.


----------



## bill5 (May 13, 2019)

I hope to hell they didn't put the dog down because of this. I'd much much rather they put down the trailer trash owners. I hate how weak and loose our laws are about pets (assuming this is in the USA though they probably aren't much better if not worse elsewhere).


----------



## Pudge (May 14, 2019)

bill5 said:


> I hope to hell they didn't put the dog down because of this. I'd much much rather they put down the trailer trash owners. I hate how weak and loose our laws are about pets (assuming this is in the USA though they probably aren't much better if not worse elsewhere).



No, the dogs fine. Was taken to a rehabilitation center to be looked after and trained around other dogs. So I'm guessing after a few months it'll be re-homed with people that are capable.


----------



## bill5 (May 14, 2019)

Wow a happy ending, great


----------



## DnB_4_ever (Feb 26, 2020)

Pudge said:


> Is there any software that can go above 20khz for sinewaves?
> 
> I want to find the fight frequency to stop the dog barking by playing it when the dog barks. They literally leave their dog in the garden when they go out, and the little shit has a habit of barking until they come home and jumping over the fence into our garden. Gone beyond the point of reasoning with them to taking action into my own hands.



Record it every time it happens, then report it to your local council as a noise complaint, then report it to RSPCA or equivalent company. Send both the evidence that you record and they will have to investigate. 

We're having to take similar steps because of our next-door neighbour. We live in a semi-detached house and the neighbour lives on the detached side. She's a drug addict and she's been playing some mind games with the dog who's an Alsation mixed German shepherd. She never walks it and it CONSTANTLY barks at anything that moves outside the gates. Every time we try and clean the garden, or do the recycling in any way, she deliberately sends the dog out. We have in total about 10 videos of the dog barking at us as we're getting out of taxis or even seeing family. She is partially the reason that we're catching taxis because she not only does this with her dog, but she got two of our cars petrol-bombed so you think you're in a bad position, then know that there are people at risk of injury and even death because of these types of people. Just follow the steps and it can either get their dog taken away from them, or them being evicted if it's a council house.


----------



## GNP (Feb 26, 2020)

Pudge said:


> Is there any software that can go above 20khz for sinewaves?
> 
> I want to find the fight frequency to stop the dog barking by playing it when the dog barks. They literally leave their dog in the garden when they go out, and the little shit has a habit of barking until they come home and jumping over the fence into our garden. Gone beyond the point of reasoning with them to taking action into my own hands.



Wahahahaha! Sorry for your troubles man.


----------



## DnB_4_ever (Feb 26, 2020)

GNP said:


> Wahahahaha! Sorry for your troubles man.



No trouble mate. End of the day some people are just D***heads


----------

